# Stephen Kings Es: Neuer Filmclip zum Horror-Remake



## Luiso (9. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stephen Kings Es: Neuer Filmclip zum Horror-Remake* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Stephen Kings Es: Neuer Filmclip zum Horror-Remake*


----------



## Frullo (9. Mai 2017)

Wieso geht das noch sooooooooooo langeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2017)

Ein Clown verarscht kleine Kinder und zum Schluss steht da eine Imaginäre Riesenspinne. Toll


----------



## golani79 (9. Mai 2017)

Du hast es erfasst Batze .. sehr gut zusammengefasst .. clap, clap ..


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Mai 2017)

Irgendwie find ich die Kids jetzt schon nerviger, als den damaligen Cast des Zweiteilers.


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst Batze .. sehr gut zusammengefasst .. clap, clap ..


Ja nun, nimmt man alles zusammen ist es doch nicht mehr. Das Buch ist doch noch langweiliger als der (Original)Film. Was allerdings normal ist, so ab Seite 250+ passiert mal was bei St.K. , wenn überhaupt.
Les bitte mal alle St.K. Romane. Kannst du rückwärts lesen, 20 Seiten, dann ist alles passiert was wichtig ist.


----------



## golani79 (9. Mai 2017)

ES hab ich an 3 Tagen gelesen, weil es mich so gefesselt hat.
Ich hab wahrscheinlich nen anderen Geschmack - bei mir muss nicht alle 5 Seiten was passieren, damit ich eine Geschichte spannend finde bzw damit meine Aufmerksamkeit nicht abdriftet. 
Ich mag es, wenn Sachen detailliert beschrieben werden - mag für manche langweilig erscheinen, für mich trägt das zur Atmosphäre und Kopfkino bei.
So simpel wie du es hinstellst, ist Es eigentlich gar nicht. 

Ansonsten könnte man nach deinem Schema so ziemlich alles in etwa so  zusammenfassen.

Antagonist nervt Protagonist - Protagonist haut Antagonist auf die Rübe und alle sind happy - toll. 
Oder eben Mal umgekehrt ohne Happy end - fertig.
Brauch ma keine Geschichten mehr lesen und Filme schauen - sparen wir uns viel Zeit.


----------



## Dosentier (9. Mai 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Ein Clown verarscht kleine Kinder und zum Schluss steht da eine Imaginäre Riesenspinne. Toll



Mit dieser Einstellung kann man alles und jeden Film in einem Satz erklären.
Ich habe aber auch nie verstanden, warum generell Leute sich ein Thema angucken / durchlesen, ihre Meinung, die nicht wirklich viel Substanz hat runter schreiben, auf Grund der Tatsache, das sie sich dafür überhaupt nicht interessieren.


----------



## McDrake (9. Mai 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Ein Clown verarscht kleine Kinder und zum Schluss steht da eine Imaginäre Riesenspinne. Toll


Ring mit viel Macht muss in Vulkan geworfen werden.
Fand da sowohl die tausenden von Seiten zum lesen toll, als auch die paar Stunden Film. 

[emoji14]


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2017)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Mit dieser Einstellung kann man alles und jeden Film in einem Satz erklären.
> Ich habe aber auch nie verstanden, warum generell Leute sich ein Thema angucken / durchlesen, ihre Meinung, die nicht wirklich viel Substanz hat runter schreiben, auf Grund der Tatsache, das sie sich dafür überhaupt nicht interessieren.


Ich habe ES schon gelesen da haben viele hier noch ihre Windeln vollgepupst, also ich bitte dich. Es ist eben meine Meinung, Wenn du damit nicht einverstanden bist ist das voll ok. 



McDrake schrieb:


> Ring mit viel Macht muss in Vulkan geworfen werden.
> Fand da sowohl die tausenden von Seiten zum lesen toll, als auch die paar Stunden Film.
> 
> [emoji14]


Finde ich genauso langweilig. Sowohl Buch als noch schlimmer die 3 Filme. Kann man sehr gut Mögen, muss man aber auch akzeptieren wenn es jemand eben nicht mag.


----------



## McDrake (9. Mai 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Finde ich genauso langweilig. Sowohl Buch als noch schlimmer die 3 Filme. Kann man sehr gut Mögen, muss man aber auch akzeptieren wenn es jemand eben nicht mag.



Das kann ich.
Was ich aber irgendwie nichr "so toll" finde ist, dass man, wenn man was nicht mag, einfach einen solchen Satz postet, ohne dann zu sagen, was denn nicht so gut ist.

So einen Kommentar kann man zu ALLEM schreiben, erklärt aber nicht warum man so eingestellt ist.

Anders gesagt:
Man(n) könnte sich einfach so einen Kommentar sparen.


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2017)

Was hast du  du dagegen, ist eben meine Meinung, wenn du eine andere hast ist das doch voll ok. Du schreibst doch auch nicht warum du es im gesamten so toll findest. Darf ich hier nicht mehr meine Meinung posten?


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Mai 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Was hast du  du dagegen, ist eben meine Meinung, wenn du eine andere hast ist das doch voll ok. Du schreibst doch auch nicht warum du es im gesamten so toll findest. Darf ich hier nicht mehr meine Meinung posten?


Kannst du. Aber deine Kommentare bieten nicht gerade eine vernünftige Diskussionsgrundlage. ^^ Merkst du doch selber, oder?


----------



## Meisterhobbit (10. Mai 2017)

Hmm, jetzt wollte ich mich ja eigentlich etwas über dieses pseudo-witzige, kindische Fäkalgespräch der Jungs in dem Clip auslassen...
Aber das Gezicke der Jungs (und Mädels?) hier im Forum ist ja fast genau so unlustig, infantil und... ähem... Kacke.
Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt.
Und nebenbei, was soll denn bitte das heißen: "Ich habe ES schon gelesen da haben viele hier noch ihre Windeln vollgepupst, also ich bitte dich"? Ich bin alt, also hab ich recht? Also ich bitte dich.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: sowohl der Trailer als auch der Clip im Artikel sind meiner Meinung nach etwas komisch... Soll das ganze jetzt witzig sein (Kot-Gespräch), geht dann aber einfach im eigentlichen Thema unter? Oder soll es ernst sein, ist dabei jedoch dann unfreiwillig witzig (diese Straßensperre zu Beginn des Trailers?!)?
Andererseits... Das war beim Original-Film ja oft ähnlich, war das jetzt ne Komödie oder ein Horrorfilm? Ist es Kunst oder ist es Trash? Find ich gut. Oder schlecht?
Mal schauen, ich glaube ich bleibe vorerst einfach etwas verwirrt...


----------



## bltpgermany (10. Mai 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Was hast du  du dagegen, ist eben meine Meinung, wenn du eine andere hast ist das doch voll ok. Du schreibst doch auch nicht warum du es im gesamten so toll findest. Darf ich hier nicht mehr meine Meinung posten?



Dafür, dass du anscheinend schon etwas älter bist, wie du selbst schreibst, finde ich deine Einstellung interessant. Du schreibst unter einem "ES" Topic:

"Es ist langweilig."

Dann fragen dich Leute wieso, und du schreibst: ist einfach meine Meinung. Sorry aber wie soll denn deiner Meinung nach so ein Forum ablaufen? 

"Es ist cool."

"Finde ich nicht. Ich finds langweilig."

"Ok, ich finds trotzdem cool."

Also ich würde einfach mal behaupten, dass du Derjenige bist, der langweilig ist. Ich finde es ja durchaus interessant, dass du ES nicht magst, aber wenn du dann nicht schreibst wieso, oder sagst, welche Bücher oder Filme du deutlich spannender findest, dann ist das einfach langweilig. Zu behaupten, nur auf den letzten 20 Seiten bei S.K. passiert was, ist mal hart untertrieben. Jetzt könnte ich dich beim Wort nehmen, und sagen: Sorry, meine Meinung. Aber ich im Gegesatz zu dir, habe dir erklärt wieso ich dich langweilig finde. Lass uns doch an deinem Erfahrungsschatz teilhaben...


----------



## CadBane (10. Mai 2017)

Ich habe erst letztens das Buch gelesen und muss sagen ich freu mich extrem  auf den Film!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Mai 2017)

Ich lass mich überraschen. Schlechter als der lahme TV-Zweiteiler kann das Remake gar nicht werden. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------

